# 大胆にして



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?
I'm not sure if I understood this にして.

アクションなど須田氏の魅力が集約されており、 ディレクターである芦田氏による*大胆にして*パワフルなコンテと相まって、今も傑作とする声は多い。 
Since author did not write "ディレクターである芦田氏による*大胆で*パワフルなコンテと相まって"、I assumed he meant: "コンテは大胆にされたものである。そして、パワフルなものでもある。"
Is it correct?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Flaminius

It's the same thing as 大胆で.  There is a cliché 大胆にして細心 (bold and cautious) and I think the author had this in mind.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

大胆にしてパワフルな＝bold, and yet, at the same time powerful
大胆でパワフルな＝bold and powerful

I think 大胆にして is an idiomatic phrase.
I think 大胆にして is usually followed by words that have opposite meanings.
For example, 大胆にして繊細, 大胆にして緻密, 大胆にして細心.

Therefore, it might be a little odd to say 大胆にしてパワフル, but I think it is acceptable to say 大胆にしてパワフル, 大胆にして型破り, 大胆にして向こう見ず, which have resembling meanings.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Flaminius said:


> It's the same thing as 大胆で.  There is a cliché 大胆にして細心 (bold and cautious) and I think the author had this in mind.


友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 大胆にしてパワフルな＝bold, and yet, at the same time powerful
> 大胆でパワフルな＝bold and powerful
> 
> I think 大胆にして is an idiomatic phrase.
> I think 大胆にして is usually followed by words that have opposite meanings.
> For example, 大胆にして繊細, 大胆にして緻密, 大胆にして細心.
> 
> Therefore, it might be a little odd to say 大胆にしてパワフル, but I think it is acceptable to say 大胆にしてパワフル, 大胆にして型破り, 大胆にして向こう見ず, which have resembling meanings.


I never learned this function. にして = and yet, at the same. Is the same thing as あの男は小さにしても大胆です"?
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## DaylightDelight

Kenshiromusou said:


> にして = and yet, at the same.


It's an archaic and literary usage. You would only see it in set phrases like the current topic.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Kenshiromusou said:


> Is the same thing as あの男は小さにしても大胆です"?


It sounds unnatural.

One thing is that にして is not 口語 but 文語. Therefore you cannot use it with です.
Another thing is that 小さ is not a correct noun.

"あの男は繊細にして大胆である。" would be the correct version.


----------



## DaylightDelight

三十あまり*にして*、更にわが心と一つの庵を結ぶ （方丈記）
月日は百代の過客*にして*、行かふ年も又旅人也 （奥の細道）
なんてのもありますね。
These are very famous phrases from Japanese classic literary works circa 1200 and 1700.


----------



## 810senior

Kenshiromusou said:


> I never learned this function. にして = and yet, at the same. Is the same thing as あの男は小さにしても大胆です"?
> 友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


あの男は小さにしても大胆です。
あの男は*小さくして*大胆です。→あの男は*繊細にして*大胆です。
あの男は*小さいながら(も)*大胆です。 →あの男は*繊細ながら(も)*大胆です。
あの男は*小さいですが*大胆です。→あの男は*繊細ですが*大胆です。
I don't catch what 小さい you referred to but if it means cautious or sensitive, that should be rephrased by 繊細だ.

にして reminds me of ローマは一日*にして*成らず(Rome wasn't built in a day).


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> It's an archaic and literary usage. You would only see it in set phrases like the current topic.





SoLaTiDoberman said:


> It sounds unnatural.
> 
> One thing is that にして is not 口語 but 文語. Therefore you cannot use it with です.
> Another thing is that 小さ is not a correct noun.
> 
> "あの男は繊細にして大胆である。" would be the correct version.





DaylightDelight said:


> 三十あまり*にして*、更にわが心と一つの庵を結ぶ （方丈記）
> 月日は百代の過客*にして*、行かふ年も又旅人也 （奥の細道）
> なんてのもありますね。
> These are very famous phrases from Japanese classic literary works circa 1200 and 1700.


友達よ、もう一度、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

810senior said:


> あの男は小さにしても大胆です。
> あの男は*小さくして*大胆です。→あの男は*繊細にして*大胆です。
> あの男は*小さいながら(も)*大胆です。 →あの男は*繊細ながら(も)*大胆です。
> あの男は*小さいですが*大胆です。→あの男は*繊細ですが*大胆です。
> I don't catch what 小さい you referred to but if it means cautious or sensitive, that should be rephrased by 繊細だ.
> 
> にして reminds me of ローマは一日*にして*成らず(Rome wasn't built in a day).


Ah, using 小さな as na-adjective, I dropped the な and added にしても. I tried the scheme なadj 1 + にしても + なadj 2 + にしても without repetition. I forgot it. There's no sense without repetition?
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## 810senior

Kenshiromusou said:


> Ah, using 小さな as na-adjective, I dropped the な and added にしても. I tried the scheme なadj 1 + にしても + なadj 2 + にしても without repetition. I forgot it. There's no sense without repetition?
> 友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


That's because 小さな is only used in order to modify nouns or pronouns, for example, so you can say *小さな*かばん(a small bag) but it's fundamentally unable to say このかばんは*小さだ*(this bag is small) or この服は*小さで*私には合わない(these clothes are too small to fit me). This kind of adjectives are called 連体詞_rentaishi_, used only in an attributive way e.g. _mere_, _quite _and _sheer _in English and _大きな_,_ おかしな_, _あらゆる _in Japanese.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

810senior said:


> That's because 小さな is only used in order to modify nouns or pronouns, for example, so you can say *小さな*かばん(a small bag) but it's fundamentally unable to say このかばんは*小さだ*(this bag is small) or この服は*小さで*私には合わない(these clothes are too small to fit me). This kind of adjectives are called 連体詞_rentaishi_, used only in an attributive way e.g. _mere_, _quite _and _sheer _in English and _大きな_,_ おかしな_, _あらゆる _in Japanese.


友よ、もう一度、どうもありがとうございました。


----------

